# 11    iPhone

## admin

iPhone     .   糿     Apple     : iPhone - . 
, ,    ,   : 
1.      --.   iphone      , 䳿, ,     iphone.   8  ',        -  iphone      ,    .  ,        䳿 . 
2. iPhone     䳿  . ,      ,     ,   .         .    -  -          (      Copy/paste),       ,                  .        .         -     ,     .   2-      . 
3.  iPhone         T9.     ,    ,     ,   ,    .  ,      -  ,            ,      .         ,     iphone   .    ,   ? 
4. ?   ?! , , iphone  .   !     ,   , ,   , ,     .     MMS- .       .           3500         -    . 
5.    .     ,     ,   ,  . 
6.     ,    Apple,   ,   .  iPhone   '    ,   ,    ,  . 
7. iPhone   ,     /   Bluetooth. Bluetooth    .      ,       Bluetooth   ,   . 
8.  iPhone  GPS,              .        ,   ,   ? 
9.     iPhone '  AT&T, ,         175  .    Apple         '. ,  ' ,   , , -,   - .  -, ,   ,      ,    iPhone  . 
10.      . . , -  ', ,   ,   ,        .       Java  ,    OC   .       ,    . 
11.  iPhone    ,     䳿. 
ǳ    ,      600 ,        ? 
Turist.ru, ³ ̳

----------


## Marisya

? -      .

----------


## admin

,  .

----------


## Ihor

...             Nokia N95

----------


## Def

,      ,      ,  ...

----------


## admin

iPhone. ֳ  940! ,  1 ...
  .

----------


## V00D00People

> iPhone. ֳ  940! ,  1 ...
>   .

  ...        8  4000 ,   ...

----------


## ExCile

750 $ -   8 
 8 
   .    !     !     ,       !

----------


## Waldemar

...    ,       ,    ... 450$  16 ...   ,        ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,       !

----------


## Waldemar

i,  .... i     ??? i   i    ...

----------


## ace777

itunes

----------


## 23q

*  iPhone*
iPhone     ,  Apple     . ,        40 ,  Apple              .  
      Apple   ,         .  ,   ,       ,   iPhone,        .     Apple  ,               ,       iPhone.     RIM  Nokia         . ,        ,    , ,  Apple     ,       iPhone.

----------


## Xamka

,  ,   .
       ...  

> ,        䳿 .

   .   iTunes  .   

> MMS-

        .
     .   

> Bluetooth    .

  ,   ...     iBluetooth        .       

> 10.      . . , -  ', ,   ,   ,        .       Java  ,    OC   .       ,    .

      )))
http://www.apple-iphone.ru/forum/index.php http://4pda.ru/wp-admin/index.php   .
     ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> )))

   

> ..

       -   ,      )

----------


## sepultura

,        .   ,    ,     ,    -    ... .    ))

----------


## RAMM

**:         .   .

----------


## admin

*sepultura*,  -   ,    .      "  ", , ,      ,   .

----------


## lolaD

-....

----------


## admin

*lolaD*, ,  ,  Apple        .           Android.

----------


## Sir_2006

> "  ", , ,      ,   .

     

> Apple

    ,    ,    ,    

> Android

     ,       ,      (    )

----------


## 23q

-    .    - !      !      !!!    .    .  
  11    ,  .

----------


## admin

> 11    ,  .

  ,  .   

> - !      !      !

   Linux --,   ,      .      ,            .

----------


## 23q

> 

   ,,       .     .    .

----------


## RESIDENT

,          :))))        ,   :)

----------


## art_b

iphone 2g    ,   " ".        .

----------


## admin

*art_b*,  ,    .   Linux on the iPhone: Android running on  iPhone!

----------

